# Post funny videos.



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't care if they are old or new, just post'em. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTkFzf2Dazw&mode=related&search=


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3VPS0hMOgM


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PieqCCC8VpA


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I don't care if they are old or new, just post'em.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTkFzf2Dazw&mode=related&search=


This guy did that before that fat guy ever showed up, this guy is funny compared to the fat immobile guy.


----------



## Tier (Oct 16, 2006)

Thought they were supposed to be funny?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

Tier said:


> Thought they were supposed to be funny?


That's cause every movie thread needs a Kefe in a movie.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2006)

Tier said:


> Thought they were supposed to be funny?



Sorry. I guess I should go rip off someone else's funny post and post it here as my own. Would that be better?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sorry. I guess I should go rip off someone else's funny post and post it here as my own. Would that be better?


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's cause every movie thread needs a Kefe in a movie.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2006)

I've said it time and time again, Mino. You are a media genius.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3VPS0hMOgM



ROFLLADLASAS


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's cause every movie thread needs a Kefe in a movie.



heh! look at my face!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> heh! look at my face!


Looks like that ass had you aroused.


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Looks like that ass had you aroused.



looks like Im having a very satisfying fart!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> looks like Im having a very satisfying fart!


That's why the lady in front of you (BigDyl) has her nosed covered.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's cause every movie thread needs a Kefe in a movie.



How did KEFE get his ass as fat as Artie Lange?...
And why is Dale in a Monkey-Foreman Sandwich?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> How did KEFE get his ass as fat as Artie Lange?...
> And why is Dale in a Monkey-Foreman Sandwich?


I don't know but God hand asked me to make him a larger gif.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I don't know but God hand asked me to make him a larger gif.



I like the look on Foremans face after he sees the poop -


----------



## Tier (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sorry. I guess I should go rip off someone else's funny post and post it here as my own. Would that be better?



I am sure every joke you have ever told you created! At least mine was funny, these lip sync videos are


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

Tier said:


> I am sure every joke you have ever told you created! At least *mine* was funny, these lip sync videos are



 

There you go again.


And, I have never told a joke on the forums.


----------



## Tier (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> There you go again.
> 
> 
> *And, I have never told a joke on the forums*.



There you go! I never said on the forum!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

Tier said:


> There you go! I never said on the forum!



Lawl, this is getting stupid fast, and I don't have time to feed the trolls. You can have the last word, I don't care.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 17, 2006)

this video is schweet

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3955486939380985268&q=lightning+bolt


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> this video is schweet
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3955486939380985268&q=lightning+bolt



Lawl, I have seen that before, but it is still funny. Roleplaying fags, kekeke.


----------



## Tier (Oct 17, 2006)

Just next time do us all a favor and not try to pawn off little japanese girls singing a song nobody here understands as humor. It makes you look simple. thx


----------



## zombul (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/tags/bush-condi/

I knew it!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2007)

zombul said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/tags/bush-condi/
> 
> I knew it!


*A Love Story* A love story in just 4 images.​


----------



## americanwit (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtTMZafZ3GA


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2007)

americanwit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtTMZafZ3GA


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2008)

*NSFW*





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 25, 2008)

So wrong.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey, that's a catchy tune, eh?













Maybe this should be the new National Anthem, huh?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## woodwalker (Jul 24, 2011)




----------

